# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Aether Datacenter-Selling Ωmega (Savage) and other content

## HotaruxD

96df5756575765f76f7565765f7f765756675657

----------


## samueljb20

Your discord ID is not found sent you a PM instead

----------


## Bladehawk

added in discord

----------


## desperateraider

added on discord

----------

